# Giày da nam da bò luôn là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo



## willxvnrao (9/11/21)

Giày da nam da bò luôn là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo Khi nhắc đến giay da bo hầu hết chúng ta đều liên tưởng đến những chiếc giày sang trọng, quý phái. Nhưng công ty sản xuất hộp đựng quà tặng không phải đôi nào cũng mang chất lượng như nhau, mỗi loại da sử dụng đều được phục vụ cho những đối tượng khác nhau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cách chọn và duy trì một đôi giay da bo nam tốt hiệu quả Không một người đàn ông nào không có nhu cầu mua giày da. Tuỳ vào công ty sản xuất hộp quà tặngbản chất công việc, yêu cầu sự kiện, sở thích cá nhân mà người đàn ông bắt buộc phải có một đôi giày cho phù hợp. Thế thì cách thức như thế nào để chọn được cho mình một đôi giày da nam phù hợp? Kiến thức về một số loại giay da bo: Da thuộc từ bê non có kết cấu hạt và sợi chặt chẽ, chất liệu mỏng và sáng hơn da bò nên giày cấu từ từ da bê sẽ mang chất lượng cao hơn. Một số loại da thú khác như Kidskin (làm từ da dê), Pigskin/Peccary (làm từ da heo), Cordovan Shell (làm từ da ngựa) và đương nhiên sẽ xuất hiện những động vật như trâu, voi, chuột túi…. đặc biệt là các loại bò sát, chúng rất được ưa chuộng để làm phụ kiện cho các quý ông bởi đặc tính bền và dễ bảo quản hơn những loại da khác, tuy nhiên giá thành lại không phù hợp với túi tiền nhiều người. Da bò cho đến nay vẫn là loại da phổ biến nhất trong ngành công nghiệp sản xuất giày dép. Những đôi giay da bo nam chất lượng cao luôn chú ý những bộ phận sau: -Đế giày: gồm đế trong và đế ngoài (phần chạm đất). -Lót mặt trong giày (nơi chúng ta xỏ chân vào). -Phần gót giày ( gồm nhiều lớp tạo độ cao cho gót). -Lớp da bao ngoài (là mặt ngoài thấy được, bao bên ngoài lớp lót giày). Một đôi giày không chỉ sử dụng duy nhất chất liệu da, phần lớn đế làm bằng cao su, bên trong được lót bằng rất nhiều chất liệu khác nhau và phần gót thường được làm bằng gỗ, cao su hoặc nhựa. Nếu có điều kiện thì tốt nhất nên sử dụng giày mang chất liệu da 100%, trừ phi bạn ở môi trường lạnh ẩm ướt quanh năm. giay da bo Lưu ý khi sử dụng và bảo quản giay da bo: Bạn đang sở hữu những đôi giày da và chưa biết cách bảo quản cho thật hiệu quả. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu một số cách sau đây: – Cách bảo quản giày da tốt nhất là tránh tình trạng dính nước và đánh bóng thường xuyên. Trước khi cất giày, tốt nhất nên bôi lên bề mặt với một lớp mỡ lợn hoặc dùng dầu thực vật để bảo vệ độ bền của da. Ngoài ra, để bảo quản giày da nam, ta nên dùng giấy vụn nhét bên trong giày, hạn chế bị biến dạng. – Cách bảo quản đối với các loại giày bị thấm nước mưa: ta phải rút miếng lót giày ra và phơi khô trong nhà. Dùng vải ướt lau khô và thay phiên lau mặt giày. Vò giấy báo thành cụm và nhét chúng vào trong giày, vừa hút nước vừa đảm bảo hình hài nguyên vẹn của chiếc giày. Lưu ý: thay giấy khoảng 2 đến 3 lần (trong 1-2 ngày). Tuyệt đối không mang ra phơi nắng sẽ dẫn đến hiện tượng co cứng, chật hẹp, da bị gãy hoặc rách. – Khử mùi hôi trong giày: Giày dùng cả ngày thường bị mồ hôi làm ẩm ướt, gây mùi khó chịu. Nên đặt túi đựng viên chống ẩm vào trong giày để hút ẩm và rắc phấn rôm để khử mùi. Dùng miếng giấy lót khử mùi cũng là một phương pháp tốt. – Để giày sáng bóng: Có rất nhiều cách hay ho, ví dụ như dùng vỏ chuối để lau vết bẩn trên da giày. Trong vỏ chuối có chất danning không những giúp tẩy sạch vết bẩn mà còn khiến đôi giày sáng bóng như mới. Hoặc cũng có thể dùng sữa tươi lau giày. Sữa tươi cũng giúp đồ da sáng bóng và không bị nứt. Cũng có thể dùng tất chân cũ thấm vào xi để đánh giày thay cho bàn chải đánh xi cũng giúp da giày sáng bóng và không trầy xước. – Giày da trắng bị bẩn: Trước tiên bạn dùng giấm lau qua, sau đó dùng khăn vải khô lau sạch rồi mới đánh xi trắng. Như thế hiệu quả sẽ tăng lên rất nhiều so với việc đánh xi trực tiếp lên giày. – Những đôi giày da đen đi một thời gian màu sẽ phai dần, thậm chí nứt ra. Chúng ta có thể dùng mực tàu nhúng vào một ít lòng trắng trứng rối đánh lên bề mặt da nhiều lần. Sau khi quét xong ta đem giày ra phơi chỗ khô thoáng. Tiếp đó đánh xi lên, đôi giày sẽ trông như mới. – Đi giày đúng cách: Bạn có thể nghĩ rằng ở độ tuổi hiện tại, việc được hướng dẫn cách đi và tháo giày không cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, có một số quy tắc bạn nên tuân theo để đảm bảo độ bền cho chiếc giày. Bạn có bao giờ mang hay tháo giày mà không cần cởi dây hay mở khoá không? Điều này sẽ nhanh chóng khiến chúng bị hỏng. Vậy nên, bạn cần thao tác đúng cách để bảo quản phom dáng và độ bền của giày. Tuỳ thuộc vào yêu cầu của ngoại cảnh và sở thích cá nhân mà người đàn ông sẽ thể hiện vẻ ngoài của mình cho phù hợp. Nếu như yêu cầu là về công việc và đám cưới thì nên lựa chọn những kiểu giày mang đến vẻ ngoài lịch sự và nghiêm túc nhất có thể. Không đi sâu bàn về các kiểu oxford hay derby thì đơn giản nhất là bạn nên chọn những đôi giày cột dây đơn giản. Với môi trường làm việc sáng tạo, nhẹ nhàng, đi dự tiệc, thể hiện gu thời trang cá nhân thì khi đó bạn có thể hướng đến những kiểu giày lười, giày xỏ, giày cột dây nhiều hoạ tiết và màu sắc. Chọn Khuôn giay da bo Với những người đã tiếp xúc và sở hữu nhiều mẫu giày da thì hẳn sẽ hiểu được rằng kiểu dáng khác với khuôn giày. Và cũng giống như kiểu dáng, khuôn giày có rất nhiều loại chứ không phải một loại. Bàn chân mỗi người khác nhau chứ không hề giống nhau, có người chân có chiều dài thiếu chiều ngang, có người bề ngang chân to, có người xương mu bàn chân rất dày, có người xương ngón chân cái phình to… Do đó khuôn giày cũng phát triển nhiều loại cho phù hợp nhưng có một điểm chung là bàn chân con người luôn suôn và dài nên không có loại khuôn giày nào ngắn, vuông, hay tròn cả. Giày da được con người phát minh ra là để tôn dáng và nâng cao sự lịch lãm. Chính vì thế loại khuôn giày để sản xuất giày da nam chắc chắn phải ôm theo khuôn bàn chân và dài. Dạng giày ngắn, tròn, hay vuông bè là khuôn giày da của dòng giày lao động Worker Shoes hoặc khuôn giày tây thập niên 1990s chứ không phải chuẩn khuôn giày da hiện đại. Giày da đúng chuẩn sẽ dài và mũi nhọn hoặc hơi nhọn. Chọn Màu sắc giay da bo Giày da nam ngày nay có rất nhiều màu sắc chứ không chỉ đơn thuần là đen hoặc nâu. Bạn chọn màu sắc giày da đen sẽ phù hợp với đại đa phần về yêu cầu trang phục mà đàn ông gặp phải. Màu đen cũng là màu xi có tính chất ổn định và thuận tiện trong khâu bảo dưỡng hơn cả. Màu nâu sẽ phù hợp hơn với những người trẻ tuổi, có thể phối với các kiểu quần áo màu nâu, xanh, xám đều đẹp. Tiếp theo là các loại màu sắc khác và kiểu giày dạng phối 2 hoặc 3 tone màu. Bạn chỉ nên chọn những màu sắc này khi bạn muốn nổi bật hơn mọi người, thể hiện thần thái quan trọng, tuy nhiên phải chú ý rằng giày da nam không nên là sản phẩm hút mắt đầu tiên với mọi người xung quanh. Giày da phát huy hiệu quả tốt nhất khi là một điểm nhấn kín nhưng sang trọng bên cạnh các sản phẩm, màu sắc sản phẩm thời trang khác. Kiểm tra Cấu Trúc Đế giay da bo Quy tắc đơn giản trong lựa chọn cấu trúc đế là sổ bìa da cao cấp hcm êm ái thì chọn cao su nguyên khối còn bạn muốn khẳng định giá trị bản thân thì hãy chọn dòng đế may Mckay hoặc Goodyear (đế da hoặc cao su cao cấp). Với dòng đế cao cấp thì không êm ái như dòng đế cao su đúc phổ thông và sử dụng cũng kén chọn môi trường hơn nhưng đẳng cấp thì vượt trội.


----------

